# pics of your catering presentation.



## bgingras (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm working through planning for our new venture coming in the Spring of 2018. I'm trying to picture our standard presentation. I've been acquiring folding chafing setups and plan to use the roll top poly carbonate covers with them. My plan is to acquire several 6' folding tables to be able to make my setup flexible. For table covers I'm pondering the spandex covers that hook on the legs. There are colors available that match my trailer and we can also upcharge and provide colors that match the event if requested. I'm also ordering a 10x10 tent that will match the trailer as well. Would anybody be interested in sharing pictures of how they setup at an event? Little details like spoon and tong rests, etc are my sticking point now.


----------



## 3montes (Nov 9, 2017)

I've always set up a buffet style with 6ft tables and my portable 3 bay steam table. I ditched chafing dishes after the first couple times out and went with the propane steam table. Got tired of constantly checking the fuel cans due to going out because of a slight wind and they never seemed to keep the food warm enough. 
I use the polycarbonate steam table pan covers that are hinged in the middle and can be opened from either side of the steam table so people can serve themselves from either side.
I found spoon rests at the dollar store as well as serving spoons, tongs etc. 
I have two 13X13 canopies one for serving food under the other for my food prep area in case of rain. 
Sounds like you are serving the general public out of a food trailer. I do private parties only always at someone's residence so our set up and needed equipment will be different.


----------



## bgingras (Nov 10, 2017)

I’m doing private parties. The trailer I’m referring to is my smoker trailer.


----------



## bgingras (Nov 20, 2017)

Below is what I can up with for my first trial run.


----------

